
A Princess Is Making Google Forget Her Drunken Rant About Killing Muslims - laurex
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/889kyv/a-princess-is-making-google-to-forget-her-drunken-rant-about-killing-muslims
======
yellowapple
I didn't realize Germany had royalty or nobility or what have you in this day
and age. Or is there some different meaning behind "German princess"?

~~~
yorwba
It's a hereditary title, essentially part of the family name. It doesn't
guarantee any additional privileges, and most nobles are probably not
particularly wealthy. I once met a prince who worked at a call center, and the
only thing his title was good for was trolling customers who asked for his
full name when they wanted to complain to his boss.

